# Copper Capped Cobalt Lightning Rod Ball with indented C mark



## falconer (Jan 31, 2015)

I collect old glass and started a lightning ball collection a few years back.  I recently came upon something I cannot identify but wow is it something.  See the stylized C indented into the upper level of the ball.  I do not believe this was an error but an actual makers mark.  Let me know if anyone out there has ideas to the origin.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 3, 2015)

So a big hello Ron,  I have several lightning rod balls and expect to start trying to sell them next summer.  I also have two or three books about them.  The thing that fascinates me the most is the lightning rod glass pendents that were hung on a set of metal bracket arms, below the main ball.  these are sort-of a tear drop glass shape with a threaded top.  The stupid thing is that they put a headed wire up through a hole in the cap.  Rain would leak through the hole and into the ornament.  In the winter it would freeze and the pendent would break.  The one I have is a ribbed light green glass one.  These things are quite hard to find - I think - because this one is the only one I have ever seen.  I have a little lightning rod here in my bottle den, that has a red rod ball and a wind direction arrow with a green glass tail on it.  It is attached to a roof shape wooden hase.  RED Matthews


----------



## MuddyMO (Mar 3, 2015)

It kinda looks like an emerging bubble? Hard to say looking on a phone. Beautiful nonetheless.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 3, 2015)

I believe that is some sort of anomaly in the glass, more than likely what Muddy suggested and unfortunately, not any type of marking, but it's still a beautiful piece.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Mar 5, 2015)

I have a red one exactly the same as this. I have collected these a long time. I feel these are a newer ball..


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 8, 2015)

So that is a beauty.  I have three that are similar.  one is white, one is green, and all three of them are in New York.  That one of yours should be worth some bucks.  I will see if I can find it in one of my books.   RED Matthews


----------



## nammlif (Mar 8, 2015)

The LRB shown above is, I think a marked ball, to show that it was a reproduced ball...earlier in the hobby, they tried to get some of the less scrupulous gents to mark balls they were trying to reproduce...Looks like the mark...Just my opinion...


----------

